# Bath Tub Re-Glazing



## MPT (Oct 7, 2004)

I've been told my bath tub needs re-glazing before I can sell my house. The tub is only 10-12 yrs old but developed cracks from the drainradating out to the other end of the tub. The cracks are minute but are rusting and need re-glazing. Anyone on the site do this or know of a reputable vendor?


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

First off you don't NEED to reglaze your tub to sell your home. This can be negotiated in the selling price. If you want to get the most out of your home, anything you can do to spruce it up will help. Try contacting bath fitter. They actually cover your existing tub with an acrylic tub. No stink and you can use it right away. Not sure on prices both ways though. Let us know and good luck!


----------



## mattl (Aug 6, 2005)

If the tub is white you can touch it up with a polyurethane spray paint. First you have to address the rust problem. Duro naval jelly will eliminate it but you have to keep it dry until you paint it or it will re-rust quickly. If there are just cracks in the finish you can buy appliance touch up and use the little brush to fill them but need to use the naval jelly also.

Bath fitters costs as much as a new tub and the "refinishers" just use car paint at best.


----------



## MPT (Oct 7, 2004)

Thanks for the replies. Mattl have you done the urethane paint? There are too many cracks to just touch up. It is a white tub so I may try the paint.


----------



## mattl (Aug 6, 2005)

I do it alot. Remove the strainer, clean the area well, lightly sand with aluminum oxide paper (the light green stuff) 200 grit. Then do the the naval jelly bit (read the instructions). Clean and dry the area again. When spraying the area start at the drain working in a circular motion working away from the drain and going just past the area you sanded. Sometimes you need a few coats so read the can for dry time between coats. After the paint is COMPLETELY DRY run the water on cold and gently rub the edges with a white scotch pad to remove any over spray. Sorry it took me so long to reply...been busy.


----------

